# Stone Brewing - Officially Exporting to Oz



## ricardo (31/1/14)

Good news!! I've just been told by the guys at the Oak Barrel that Stone have just signed up with the guys bringing in Southern Tier & Deschutes. Expect some fresh Ruination & Arrogant Bastard in about a couple of months


----------



## lukiferj (31/1/14)

Woo hoo!!! Love all the Stone Beers I have tried. Which is quite a lot of them.


----------



## soundawake (31/1/14)

I'm really looking forward to it. The same guys import Sixpoint too. Apparently refrigerated shipping. Which is good for us!


----------



## jefin (31/1/14)

Can only hope a few other breweries from the states follow suit, would love a good supply of dog fish!

http://www.brewsnews.com.au/2014/01/stone-arrives-in-australia/


----------



## Spiesy (31/1/14)

Awesome!

Just got back from 10-days on the West Coast (USA) - where I had some nice Arrogant Bastard and Self Righteous Ale - amongst other notably awesome offerings (SNPA, Racer 5, Green Flash, Lagunitas) - bring it on!


----------



## Snow (31/1/14)

Yeah!! Archive here in Brisbane are stocking Stone, Launitas and Dogfish Head just to name a few. I have had lupulin overload this week! :beerbang:

Cheers - Snow.


----------



## ajmuzza (31/1/14)

Beer cartel has the ruination, 90 min dog fish, mirror pond. I was like a kid in a lolly shop, until I had to pay. Ouch.


----------



## ricardo (1/2/14)

> Beer cartel has the ruination, 90 min dog fish, mirror pond. I was like a kid in a lolly shop, until I had to pay. Ouch.


Yeah but this is all grey market stuff where quality and freshness is not guaranteed. This is an official shipment which will be super fresh and I'm guessing cheaper than we are currently paying for grey market.


----------



## ajmuzza (1/2/14)

ricardo said:


> Yeah but this is all grey market stuff where quality and freshness is not guaranteed. This is an official shipment which will be super fresh and I'm guessing cheaper than we are currently paying for grey market.


Agreed. For 100+ ibu beer! the ruination didn't knock my socks off. Fingers crossed for cheaper, it surely couldn't be more expensive.


----------



## Snowdog (8/2/14)

Had Ruination on tap at a few places in Seattle Washington and Portland Oregon and it was quite the face[punch. The bottled product never was as smashing even when fresh. The bottles I got here from Craft Red Hill were pretty good, but were mellow and more on the balanced side.


----------



## Neanderthal (8/2/14)

Its all a big fuckup really.

http://www.brewsnews.com.au/2014/02/no-stone-for-australia-afterall/


----------



## lukiferj (9/2/14)

Extremely disappointing. Wondered how it could be possible but turns out it's not.


----------



## Snowdog (9/2/14)

I like CH's response on the ABN article.

So I take it the Deschutes and Elysian were grey as well.


----------



## slash22000 (9/2/14)

Got my hands on some bottles of Arrogant Bastard and Ruination IPA recently. They're as good as I was promised they would be, although both bottles were ~3 months since bottling, I imagine drinking them fresh on tap would be mind-blowing.


----------



## ricardo (10/2/14)

Snowdog said:


> I like CH's response on the ABN article.
> 
> So I take it the Deschutes and Elysian were grey as well.


Deschutes is definitely official, can't comment on Elysian.

What i don't get about Stones excuse that they can't guarantee the quality is the fact that they officially export to Japan and Singapore?


----------



## NewtownClown (10/2/14)

ricardo said:


> Deschutes is definitely official, can't comment on Elysian.
> 
> What i don't get about Stones excuse that they can't guarantee the quality is the fact that they officially export to Japan and Singapore?


Excuse? They don't actually export, distributors do. They will only license a distributor who will guarantee to adhere to their quality requirements (eg time to ship, refrigerated shipping/transport etc).
They are a fastidious bunch who demand the most from distributors, bars and outlets to ensure the customer gets the beer in the best possible condition.
Sounds like a good reason to me and one with integrity. They want to sell in Australia and are in negotiations with distributors

Here is how far they go to ensure a top product
http://www.stonebrewing.com/freshbeer/


----------



## NewtownClown (10/2/14)

edit: double posted


----------



## ricardo (15/2/14)

Talking to someone today and apparently Southern Tier have also pulled out of exporting to Oz.


----------



## Weizguy (24/2/14)

NewtownClown said:


> They will only license a distributor who will guarantee to adhere to their quality requirements (eg time to ship, refrigerated shipping/transport etc).
> They are a fastidious bunch who demand the most from distributors, bars and outlets to ensure the customer gets the beer in the best possible condition.


Sounds like we will never see it at Dan's, coz we all know how well they care for their beer.


----------

